# Hey everybody!



## Willfrost (Apr 26, 2006)

Hello all,

Just wanted to pop in and say hi. I joined the forum the other day but didn't get a chance to post. 

Looking forward to lots of great discussions with you all. I love seeing how everybody does up their homes up for halloween!

I guess I'll talk at you all a little later, but right now I'm going to go work on my Halloween costume some more...(no, really, I'm doing it at this moment). 

Later!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

welcome to hell my freind


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome to the fun side of the street Willfrost!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Willfrost said:


> ...right now I'm going to go work on my Halloween costume some more...(no, really, I'm doing it at this moment).
> 
> Later!


No need to feel like you're weird for doing that this early when you're here... we all do Halloween stuff year-round.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Chapter13 (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi! Welcome to Unpleasant Street. Please don't poke your fingers with a sewing needle. Then you won't be able to type!


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Welcome, Willfrost! Nice avatar!


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome Willfrost. Nice to have you here..

Hmmmph. This one didn't come out of the closet!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Street Willfrost.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome frosty, you sure like to wait to the last day to work on your costume.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Since nobody else said it, I'll say it (in reply to the subject of this thread):

"Hi Dr. Nick!"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Zombie-F said:


> Since nobody else said it, I'll say it (in reply to the subject of this thread):
> 
> "Hi Dr. Nick!"


I missed it, but a big welcome willfrost!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey Wilfrost. Welcome to street. The good thing about this forum, you will find, is that you won't have to clean up after yourself when you make a big mess. They have maids for that here. LOL. Welcome again to the street. And yes, I am one of the weird ones. He he[evil laugh]


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Willfrost. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street. I'd say somthing more original... but I'm dead tired.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome to the street.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Yet another Floridian joins the fray! Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

A big haunting welcome to ya willfrost. Have fun posting.


----------



## Faustian_Pact (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome! This is a very nice bunch of people here.

I mean..they haven't thrown *me * out yet! Even when I forget to take my medicine!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Faustian_Pact said:


> I mean..they haven't thrown *me * out yet! Even when I forget to take my medicine!


And it happens often, really!


----------

